# Rechtliche Lage in der Deutschen Bahn



## mainfluffy (16. März 2012)

Hey.
Heute bin ich mal wieder mit dem BMX in der Regionalbahn gefahren, hab mir brav eine Karte gekauft, bin dann ins Fahrradabteil eingestiegen und beim Einsteigen meinte einer von der Bahn, dass er hoffe, ich habe eine Fahrradkarte gekauft. Ich hab gesagt, dass ich das nicht habe, weil ich kein Fahrrad bei mir habe, nur ein Sportgerät (habe auch mal im Internet irgendwo gelesen, dass es laut StVo ein Spielzeug sein soll, da es auch nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen ist ?!)
Er meinte dann, dass es ein Fahrrad sei.
In der Bahn bin ich zum Glück nur für eine Station gewesen und vor mir war zum Glück noch eine Schwarzfahrerin, sodass ich aus der Bahn gehen konnte.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ist ein BMX ein Fahrrad, Sportgerät, Spielzeug oder was auch immer und muss mann in der Deutschen Bahn eine Fahrradkarte lösen?
Weiß jemand da genaueres?
Wäre nett


----------



## dnM (16. März 2012)

Ist ein Fahrrad, welches ein Sportgerät ist, kein Fahrrad mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (16. März 2012)

> weil ich kein Fahrrad bei mir habe, nur ein Sportgerät


Hab solch eine Story auch gehört wo's geklappt haben soll, aber verlassen würd ich mich darauf net.



> Ist ein Fahrrad, welches ein Sportgerät ist, kein Fahrrad mehr?


Ein Richter würde das vermutlich auch fragen 

Steck das Radl in ein Bettlaken und wenn jmd fragt was drinne ist, dann ist's ein Kunstprojekt oder Du bist als Kurier unterwegs...
Oder das Vorderrad ausbauen und verpacken 
Also (zusammengeklappte) Klappräder gelten als Handgepäck, las ich mal so..

Alternativ das Rad komplett zerlegen, wären ja dann Fahrradteile- kein Fahrrad.



> In der Bahn bin ich zum Glück nur für eine Station gewesen und vor mir  war *zum Glück noch eine Schwarzfahrerin*, sodass ich aus der Bahn gehen  konnte.


  Hättest der Dame wenigstens einen Kaffee spendieren können 
Ohne Milch natürlich


----------



## sramx9 (16. März 2012)

Jepp - sind Handgepäck ( glaube sie müssen theoretisch unter den Sitz passen )
Faltrad muss zusammengefaltet und streng genommen in einer Tasche sein. 
Aber darauf hat mich in 5 Jahren nur ein Schaffnix mal angesprochen.

Also Räder raus könnte klappen. 
Aber zu sagen das wäre kein Rad sondern ein Sportgerät ist doch affig. Sorry.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2012)

Also in München braucht man im öffentlichen Nahverkehr für Räder mit Reifengröße bis 20" keine Fahrradkarte, von daher vielleicht auch mal weg von der Sportgerätargumentation gehen und sich in dieser Richtung informieren.


----------



## sramx9 (16. März 2012)

und in Kiel muss man im Bus sogar für das Faltrad zahlen


----------



## potsdamradler (16. März 2012)

> Ist ein BMX ein Fahrrad, Sportgerät, *Spielzeug *


Glaube mich zu erinnern, daß z.B. Skater- rechtlich gesehen, Spielzeug benutzen und nicht auf Straße oder Radweg gehören, aber in einem großen Baumarkt bei uns fuhren mal fesche MitarbeiterInnen damit rum. Zu Rollern kann ich nix sagen.

@sramx9: Im Zweifelsfall zusammengeklappt und eingetütet, sollte funzen.
Wär dann Handgepäck und wenn Dir jemand was erzählt..- immer fragen wo denn das nachzulesen ist, ggf. Widerspruch einlegen.
Selbst die Rennleitung hat bei uns schon mal eine Frau zu 5 Euro Geldbuße verdonnert, wegen (zu)wenig Reifenprofil  Ein zweiter Fall ist mir dazu bekannt.
Mitta Polizei hatte ich auch schon "Gespräche" und "Diskussionen" Achso, Polizeiauto bin ick och jefahren, aber immer nur hinten  Perso holen und Verwarngeld angeboten... Dauerhafte Erinnerungen also  


Immer fragen, wer fragt ist Chef im Ring


----------



## sramx9 (16. März 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> .
> 
> @sramx9: Im Zweifelsfall zusammengeklappt und eingetütet, sollte funzen.
> Wär dann Handgepäck und wenn Dir jemand was erzählt..- immer fragen wo denn das nachzulesen ist, ggf. Widerspruch einlegen.



Bei uns haben sie nie gemeckert. Wie gesagt - bin ja 6 Jahre Bahn und Faltrad gefahren. Und der "Hinweis", dass es eigentlich in die Tasche gehört kam auch nur einmal. 2007 oder so. Ich hatte jedenfalls bei keinem der 7 Falträder ne Tasche.


----------



## potsdamradler (16. März 2012)

> und in Kiel muss man im Bus sogar für das Faltrad zahlen


Sorry, darauf bezogen 
Andere Bundesländer- andere Gesetze möglicherweise, quasi 

Greetz


----------



## sramx9 (16. März 2012)

achso
denke mal in Kiel muss man im Bus schon zahlen wenn man ein Bike als Aufdruck auf dem Tshirt hat


----------



## Bastelbasti (16. März 2012)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Hey.
> Heute bin ich mal wieder mit dem BMX in der Regionalbahn gefahren, hab mir brav eine Karte gekauft, bin dann ins Fahrradabteil eingestiegen und beim Einsteigen meinte einer von der Bahn, dass er hoffe, ich habe eine Fahrradkarte gekauft. Ich hab gesagt, dass ich das nicht habe, weil ich kein Fahrrad bei mir habe, nur ein Sportgerät (habe auch mal im Internet irgendwo gelesen, dass es laut StVo ein Spielzeug sein soll, da es auch nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen ist ?!)
> Er meinte dann, dass es ein Fahrrad sei.


 
Wenn dir das der Mitarbeiter von der DB sagt, dann musst du das akzeptieren. Oder meinst du, wir legen hier die AGBs der DB fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (16. März 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Hättest der Dame wenigstens einen Kaffee spendieren können
> Ohne Milch natürlich


 Haha  

Hm. Ich weiß warum ich Bahnfahren nicht mag :/


----------



## RISE (17. März 2012)

FahrrÃ¤der als SportgerÃ¤t sind juristisch gesehen meines Wissens nach nur RennrÃ¤der, die eine gewisse Gewichtsgrenze unterschreiten. BMX RÃ¤der werden genau wie Skateboards o.Ã¤. als Spielzeuge eingeordnet, worÃ¼ber man sich natÃ¼rlich streiten kann. 

Richtig ist auch, dass man in manchen StÃ¤dten oder BundeslÃ¤ndern keine Tickets benÃ¶tigt. DarÃ¼ber sollte man sich am besten vorher informieren, denn zu Diskussionen kommt es sowieso, erst recht, wenn du einem DB Angestellten versuchst, den juritischen Unterschied von verschiedenen FahrrÃ¤dern zu erklÃ¤ren. Ich habe immer so den Eindruck, als ob die Instanzen, die es wissen sollten, sowas immer von jemandem erklÃ¤rt bekommen, der noch nie selbst Rad gefahren ist und seine Information aus irgendwelchen Pseudoquellen bezieht. Die 4,50â¬ fÃ¼r eine Fahrradtageskarte im Fernverkehr sind viel Geld, aber bei lÃ¤ngeren Strecken zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Fahrräder als Sportgerät sind juristisch gesehen meines Wissens nach nur Rennräder, die eine gewisse Gewichtsgrenze unterschreiten.




Den Rest regelt die Deutsche Bahn oder jeweilige Verkehrsverbunde in ihren Beförderungsbedingungen. Die Bedingungen sind dort erläutert und im Prinzip vor Inanspruchnahme der Beförderungsleistung vom Kunden zu lesen und werden bei Kauf der Fahrkarte akzeptiert. Bei Unklarheiten muss sich der Kunde im Vorfeld informieren. So wird es zumindest geregelt. Wenn ein Schaffner hier ein Auge zudrückt ist das die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. April 2012)

Oh mann, hat denn keiner aus Bayern Erfahrungen damit? Aus der Bahnseite werd ich nicht mehr schlau...
Da findet man nen Link, der helfen könnte http://www.bahn.de/s_muenchen/view/angebot/tickets/fahrradtageskarte.shtml
und dann will man suchen, ob dass im Verkehrsbereich des Interesses auch gilt, und schon findet die Search Engine unter "20 Zoll Reifengröße" nix mehr. So ein Schei$$.
Kennt sich denn da keiner hier genauer aus?


----------



## RISE (10. April 2012)

Da steht:

"Fahrräder bis zu 20 Zoll Reifengröße und Fahrräder im zusammengeklappten Zustand werden unentgeltlich befördert."

Und auch wenn ein BMX rechtlich gesehen kein Fahrrad ist, bleiben es 20" Radgröße. Ich würde mich auf den Text berufen. Druck doch die Seite aus und nimm die mit. Wenn das BMX Rad dann kein Fahrrad sein soll / ist, müsste es sowieso umsonst mitgenommen werden. Und wenn nicht liegt es daran, dass die Bahn die Bestimmungen macht. Nur dann wäre die o.g. Internetseite und deren Inhalt natürlich bedeutungslos.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (11. April 2012)

So würd ichs machen, wenn ich in München rumgurcken müsste. Aber für die Strecken die mich interessieren, etwa Bamberg, find ich bloß ähnliche Regelungen auf Uralten Websites, und da weiß ich dann halt auch nich mehr ob die noch gelten.
Naja, zur Not werd ich mich auf das Falschverstehn ihrer AGBs berufen und auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (18. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Selbst die Rennleitung hat bei uns schon mal eine Frau zu 5 Euro Geldbuße verdonnert, wegen (zu)wenig Reifenprofil






Dazu würde ich gerne noch mehr erfahren. Wenn sowas durchginge, wären übereifrigen Mehlmützen ja sämtliche Türen geöffnet. Eine Vorschrift an die Bereifung bei Fahrrädern gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. April 2012)

Man kann beide Laufräder aus dem Rahmen entfernen, mit was auch immer rechts und links am Rahmen befestigen und hat dann einen Gegenstand, der lt. AGB der Bahn einer sogenannten Traglast entspricht. Diese kann man kostenfrei mit sich führen.
Es empfiehlt sich, besagten Absatz in der AGB auszudrucken, mit sich zuführen und bei Bedarf mit der nötigen sachlichen Höflichkeit vorzuzeigen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (18. April 2012)

Also ich erlebe sowas immer mit den Bussen in Dortmund. Da musste ich schon einmal aussteigen weil da so ne ältere Dame kam mit ihrem Rolator und ich musste raus obwohl da wirklich noch genug Platz war für bike und rolator. Fand ich extrem nervig da ich ja zahlender Kunde war und die Dame ja nicht als ich dann bei der vrr angerufen habe, haben die sich entschuldigt und mir den preis von beiden Tickets (Person und Fahrrad) zurück überwiesen.
So dreiste Sachen passieren mir andauernd i Bus


----------



## potsdamradler (18. April 2012)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Man kann beide Laufräder aus dem Rahmen entfernen, mit was auch immer rechts und links am Rahmen befestigen und hat dann einen Gegenstand, der lt. AGB der Bahn einer sogenannten Traglast entspricht. Diese kann man kostenfrei mit sich führen.
> Es empfiehlt sich, besagten Absatz in der AGB auszudrucken, mit sich zuführen und bei Bedarf mit der nötigen sachlichen Höflichkeit vorzuzeigen.



 

@nepo: War nicht dabei, als das passierte, die Story erzählte mir der Ausbilder einer Fahrradwerkstatt und der kennt die Dame und ihr Radl...,,durchaus glaubhaft.
Gibt einiges zu berichten...,auch an persönlichen "Erfahrungen" Es gibt für alles Mögliche -zig Thread's, aber zu dem Thema keinen Einzigen hier im Forum  

Wär ja 'ne Idee... 

Greetz


----------



## RISE (18. April 2012)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Man kann beide Laufräder aus dem Rahmen entfernen, mit was auch immer rechts und links am Rahmen befestigen und hat dann einen Gegenstand, der lt. AGB der Bahn einer sogenannten Traglast entspricht. Diese kann man kostenfrei mit sich führen.
> Es empfiehlt sich, besagten Absatz in der AGB auszudrucken, mit sich zuführen und bei Bedarf mit der nötigen sachlichen Höflichkeit vorzuzeigen.



Hast du da schon positive / negative Erfahrungen gesammelt? Ich will demnächst mal für vier Wochen nach Hause und das Rad soll mit und prinzipiell klingt diese Vorgehensweise genau nach der Lösung.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. April 2012)

Es gibt Einschränkungen.
Genau durchlesen:
http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/07rad_fahrradzuege.shtml
Optimal ist, wenn man das zerlegte Bike in die Gepäckablage bekommt.

*Wichtig* ist auch, daß man *immer* *höflich* bleibt.


edit:
http://www.bahn.de/p/view/mdb/bahni...03888-befoerderungsbedingungen_10_04_2012.pdf

Siehe Seite 14 /7.1


----------



## rabee (25. April 2012)

wie isses im ice ? 
würd mich ma interesieren


----------



## RISE (26. April 2012)

Da nur irgendwie als Gepäckstück. Alles Fahrradähnliche kannst du da nicht mitnehmen. Am besten auch irgendwie auseinandergebaut in einer Tasche, denn da sind sie pingelig.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (26. April 2012)

Zumindest für meinen Verkehrsbereich war der Trick, nicht auf bahn.de sondern auf die vgn Seite zu schauen! Da steht für für meinen Bereich nämlich ganz deutlich, dass "Räder bis 20 Zoll Reifengröße" nicht unter den sonstigen Bestimmungen für Fahhradmitnahme laufen und auch keine Extrakarte brauchen!


----------

